# Pregnancy blood test



## b_light (Jan 10, 2006)

Did you take one? When? What did you go in to the doctor for? -- the test or something else?

Has anyone taken a blood pregnancy test before getting a home pregnancy test? When?

I am 6 days late (CD 32 of my 26 day cycle). I'm never late, well maybe a day--but not 6! I just "feel pregnant", I suppose that's hard to explain. But I have yet to get a positive home pregnancy test. But, with my son, I didn't get a positive test until I was 10 days late.

Okay, so I had resigned to wait it out...but today around mid-day, I spotted. It was just a very little bit of blood. It was pink and only on the tissue. It's gone now. I don't know if I should feel silly (because I was never pregnant), sad (because maybe I'm miscarrying), or happy (because I'm expecting-although we weren't trying). I'm just so worried now.

I really want to get a blood pregnancy test, but I know nothing about them. I used a midwife for my son and plan to do that again should we be pregnant. I wouldn't call my midwife for a blood test though, because she is 2 hours away (and would probably refer me to an ob for testing anyway). I'd have to call my gyn (who is also an ob), but then if I was pregnant would have to explain that I didn't plan to use his services as an ob. Maybe I'm just being over-emotional









Also, since it's Saturday and the office won't open till Monday...I'd have plenty of time to be sure it wasn't just the start of a late period. My periods typically turn on like a faucet, so this would be very unusual.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

hum...

Are you _sure_ that you Oed when you thought you did? Did anything stressful happen that could have delayed O?

I imagine that if it would put your mind at rest it would be worth it tho.

Also, I don't think your GYN would be upset, they understand that birth is different the your regular pap.

good luck either way it comes out!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I had one. I went to the doctor for the sole purpose of having one. I was 20 something dpo with high temps and still getting BFNs. The first test was inconclusive, but I was called in for another test the next day which was positive.

I say go with your gut. Ten minutes in a doctors office and a quick prick are definately worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I've only had one that my mw ordered. I was there for the first prenatal/confirmation (and only like 21 DPO!)

If you don't want your OB to know, go to your family dr/GP

Good Luck


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

I had to go to Planned Parenthood because I had no insurance. No other entity would do it.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbilady* 
I had to go to Planned Parenthood because I had no insurance. No other entity would do it.

PP does blood tests? I figured they just did the pee stick tests


----------

